# '56 ford modified



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Hi I made this modified by grafting a model motoring '55 chevy roof that has been sectioned lenghtwise and widthwise to a '56 fairlane convertible Ive been casting for a few years.this body had bumpers that i dremeled off,I should have taken the side trim off as well,I will add a b-pillar to the next one.this is a fun use for flawed castings.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, the B pillar and trim removal will make it top notch! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*a few more*

thank you... here's a few more.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*just a few more*

a few more and a ramp truck I'm working the bugs out of.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very cool! I am impressed!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Any way you say it....you got slot car Soul in your builds Alf!!!*

Now those are nice, nice, nice! I mean WAY NICE! No way, way, way nice!

Bob...Phsssssssssssssting incredible fun race cars Dude...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That a fiddy chebbie I see?

'Bout time someone did one. Great cars as always Greg!


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*modified stockers*

thank you Dave and Bob,Bill the chevy is a 50 oldsmobile.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job AS1...*

Love the colors and your choice of decals is top notch. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Love the colors and your choice of decals is top notch. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


 
Would have to agree with nd, those are some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, what a great lookin' group!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking stuff Greg. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool looking round trackers :thumbsup::thumbsup: I guess I need to go with that #55 as a favorite to win, must be the color package, although I'm kinda liking ol' #23!!!...RM


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice job Greg, those cars are right up my alley. Lets race!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Greg - sweet cars man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice batch of cars Greg! I like that ramp truck a lot!! Is that a mini lindy ryder truck cab, or something else?? Nice job on the details!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I saw some cars on ebay that looked just like those


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a grouping, Greg! fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

thank you all,they were fun to make and a good use of bodies with flaws.I did trade them off too the seller that has them on ebay,I considered them as practice the next will be better.I am planning on making molds of the '56 ford,'50 olds,'53 chevy and possibly a few others,if there is any interest I can offer some in the sale section.thank you gilbwrench your blue '57 ford modified really inspired me.slotcarman the truck cab was a lindy ryder truck,I need to find a second one since I misplaced the glass.
regards, greg


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice batch of cars Greg! I like that ramp truck a lot!! Is that a mini lindy ryder truck cab, or something else?? Nice job on the details!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


U-Joe,

You just gave me a flashback...bam. Several years ago I picked up a large lot of Ryder Mini Lindy trucks and never did anything with them. Figured originaly to make a Ryder Rental center but, that fell through...doh

Anywhoos I don't remember the exact way I sold them but, think they got posted up Evil Kneivel lined up style in the picture with a motor cycle in the picture. That was my selling point of sale...RALMAO...should have kept all my Mini Lindys but, they are all dust in the wind now except for a few clunkers that are hanging around for that someday.

Yeah that ramp truck is tough and very neat-0ooooooooooh gREG!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Memories of the way we were (I'm still wacked in the head...lol)...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That is fine work you have done!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the remains of one ryder truck here. Unfortunately, the glass was swiped by one of my pesky griffles, and is nowhere to be found. As for the rest of it, well it don't look anything like it did. RIP little ryder truck..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Greg- great paint schemes. Tricky 3 tones. I like the Mustang black, gold & white.
Jim


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Greg,

*AWESOME CARS!*


----------

